# Grounding and Uprooting?



## SFC JeffJ (May 23, 2007)

How much time, if any, does your school or you spend on Grounding and Uprooting drills.  Yes, they are pretty much in every technique, but do you do any drills to isolate them specifically?  What are they?

Jeff


----------

